
Blocks Modular Smartwatch Now On Kickstarter - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/13/blocks-kickstarter/
======
nelsonic
Kinda gutted I got a different "smartwatch" before I knew about this one...
might pre-order in any case and decide which one to keep/use when it arrives.

